# Punderson Trout



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

On Tues Nov 24, the London State Hatchery is going to dump several hundred surplus broodstock rainbow and golden-strain rainbow trout into Punderson Lake. Daily bag limit is 5. The stocked fish vary from 16-24 inches and 2-10 pounds.... Just in time to add to your Thanksgiving Dinner.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Snakecharmer, Thanks for the reminder!!!!! I haven't fished for those released trout in several years and I never/never fish the actual release or the next few days (always too crazy for my blood) have done real well on them as time passes.... Now that my one grandson is really interested in all of the outdoor passed-times......thinkin of getting him up there for some fun (but still not in first couple/to three day madness) Ah yes!!!!!!! I well remember a couple of my largest at 10#4oz. and a 9#8oz. and those size trout will definitely put a "BEND" in the old fishin pole........THANKS AGAIN GUY.....for the reminder........jON sR.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

thnx 4 the post, havent fished there 4 a few years. might take the boat out there this weekend. can you put a boat in this time of year? how about a fee? only been there ice fishing twice.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Troutbane there is no fee ...but it is electric motors only ..What size boat do you have....JIM.....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You are also not allowed to have a gas tank or an outboard, even if it is out of the water, on the boat.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> You are also not allowed to have a gas tank or an outboard, even if it is out of the water, on the boat.


They must have changed that. I use to take my 16' there all the time and left the outboard on.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

backagainbaha said:


> They must have changed that. I use to take my 16' there all the time and left the outboard on.


Yeah they did...I tried that this past summer (first summer with a boat lol)..There was a guy who came out of the bait shop and stopped me,and explained to me as far as he knew,all the electric only lakes reguire the motor and gas tank to be off the boats..


----------



## baitmaker (Feb 21, 2008)

Do they stock the broodstock trout anywhere else in the state?? Would really like to try for some of the big ones but Punderson would be a 3-3 1/2 hour drive for me. 

Thanks


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone know where exactly they dump the fish in the water at the campground??? I know that is the only place they put them in now. Was curious as to where. Haven't camped up there since I was a little kid and I'm 36 now so don't remember what the campground even looks like. And last time I fished for trout there they still put them in at the main boat ramp. Any ifo would be appreciated.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

small one is a 14 ft fiberglass trihaul. it work there fine then.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I have fished Punderson a lot in the past years and hit it in September this year and hit some real nice Channels. Was talking to the girl at the marina and she said they stock at Thanksgiving and Easter. She also said they open the marina for one day but didnt tell me what day. Since they will dump the stockers tomorrow I have a couple of questions:

1.	What day will they open this year and what time do they open?
2.	What do you use for bait for these stocker?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stewball.....I dont know about No.1........but as far as what I've done good on in past years, is old standards, such as jigs (mini-foos) tipped with either a small minnow or maggots (with black being a go to color) and various sents of "POWER BAIT", will account for more than there fair share of these release trout. As usual, when nothing is working.......go to mixing things up, colors/sizes/depths/even tipping your jig with a small piece of power bait....Best of luck and have at it......jON sR.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply hopefully I can get some of these this year


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I stick w/ Minnies and bobber, will fish maggots sometime. That seems to be what most are using. You usually get a few bonus crappies on the minnows tho. Also like to throw smaller spinners just for fun. Great when one of the big ones blast a moving spinner. I personally don't like using powerbait, but the guys who know how to use it definitely catch em on it.


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

hay jj....I READ ON THE DNR WEB THEY WERE GOING TO DUMP NEAR THE CAMP GROUNDS. THEY SAID THE CHANNEL NEAR THE BOAT RAMP HAS A LOW OXYGEN LEVEL OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

any reports from today?


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I heard they were coming @ 1:00 this afternoon from someone @ the DNR, was there @ 11:30 and was already overcrowded w/ people waiting. I left @ 2:30 and went bass fishing instead and there was still no sign of the stock truck. Don't know what time they ended up showing up, but as I was leaving the masses were pulling in. But glad I hit the local pond caught a 5lber and a 3lber, and a few other nice bass. Check out the pics.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No reports?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What happened ? Did they Stock ? Were they caught ?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

JJSTREETS said:


> I heard they were coming @ 1:00 this afternoon from someone @ the DNR, was there @ 11:30 and was already overcrowded w/ people waiting. I left @ 2:30 and went bass fishing instead and there was still no sign of the stock truck. Don't know what time they ended up showing up, but as I was leaving the masses were pulling in. But glad I hit the local pond caught a 5lber and a 3lber, and a few other nice bass. Check out the pics.


 This is the reason I never go trout fishing around here. This happens any where the trout are stocked. They all get caught the day they are stocked leaving few for other people to catch. Is there a reason why the DNR don't stock regularly through out the winter?


----------

